# wheel decals



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

Has any seen those red lettered wheel decals for sale on Ebay that say GTO. Is there a way to permantely get them on, like spraying a clear coat of something over them to make them withstand weekly car washes and the elements over time, thanks?


----------



## firej55 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,
Those decals should be fine. I have been in the decal business since 1983 and I know the type of decals you are talking about. These decals have many aliases: Thermal die cut, vinyl cut, and plotter cut decals. Basically these letters are cut out of vinyl with a really strong adhesive. The washings should be ok. Unless you are using some kind of acid to clean your wheels you should be fine. With that said; After a while these will deterioate because they are just vinyl. ***IMPORTANT*** you do not want to put a clear coat over these decals because after a number of years these will fade and a clear coat will make them almost impossible to remove. When you do remove them make sure you use a hair dryer and a plastic putty knife. Once you get the vinyl off then use WD-40 to clean up the adhesive.
When you are ready to apply the decals make sure your surface is clean. Hope this helps!

Jason Bryant
<br><a href="http://www.decalfactory.com">The Decal Factory - The best decals, signs, labels, posters, stickers and banners in the industry for business and hobby.</a> <br>Toll Free - (800) 369-5331


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Cool*

Thanks for the info man. This site rocks. Its my bible LOL


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That stuff won't last long at all. First time you use wheel cleaner they are done.

If you wanna do it, paint them on with a stencel and then clear.


----------

